# SnoBear mobile ice-fishing shack



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I recently found out about this rig ... the SnoBear icefishing shack.






It got me thinking .. what an awesome BOV!!!

More information about it is found at: http://www.snobear.org/public_html/

:beercheer:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's crazy. And cool!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn expensive fish!!


----------

